# Mr. Toad



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This lives in our garden....but I can't get a good photo of him (or her)







. They are much greener than this.










Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

He's lovely Paul







. Don't see enough of them these days







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Plenty in my garden







The cat likes to "play"with them









My daughter keeps trying to catch the little ones but suprisingly, they can really shift when they feel threatened









Great pic Paul!


----------

